# Grinders



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I _LOVED_ my cordless dremel...I really loved the maneuverability of not having a cord, but like you, Ive replaced too many batteries...and reluctantly have given up the ghost on the cordless ones. My husband who loves me very much bought me a plug in one with a variable speed for my birthday! LOL! The variable speed allows for less RPMs for puppies or higher ones for the adult dogs. Other then the dang cord...I do like it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a variable speed plug in dremel. I just use an extension cord.


----------



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

what RPM's are yours? what speed do you use for your goldens nails?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

About a year ago I decided to spoil myself and bought a Dremel Stylus and I love it. I feel I have greater control! Here is some info.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sadiegirl said:


> what RPM's are yours? what speed do you use for your goldens nails?


Around 5-6000 for pups or soft nails....around 20,000 for harder nails... Just dont keep it in on one nail for more than a second or two...they heat up the nail fast..


----------



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

i talked to customer service at dremel and they said if you get a grinder that plugs in, if it get caught in the hair it will not stop as quick as the cordless and will pull your dog's hair out. anyone have that happen?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm very careful to avoid their feathers when doing their nails, but the one time I caught a little of Jack's on the back of his leg it stopped, I turned it off and unwound it. A little bit of hair came off him but not as much as I expected and it definitely wasn't noticeable. I think with either one you have to be careful about that.


----------



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

i was told the lithium-ion battery ones last a lot longer then the regular battery ones. now i'm not sure which to buy!
(the charge)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive sadly done it with both...neither pulled out much hair, both (battery & corded versions ) stopped pretty darn fast. Scared the crap outta me, but neither Lib or Lexi seemed overly phased by it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The people I know who have the cordless routinely use them at shows (or just not at home), so the cord is a pain in the butt when power is already a pain at most outdoor shows. If you're using it at home (like I do) the cord isn't an issue at all. I really wish they would create one that can be both - just in case you need it.


----------



## sadiegirl (Jul 20, 2010)

the cord doesn't get in the way?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

sadiegirl said:


> the cord doesn't get in the way?


Not at all, but I use an extension cord and have my dogs up on a grooming table. I've never used a cordless, but I can't imagine it would be much different. Our handler uses a cordless but he has several batteries so he doesn't run out of juice mid-nail trim


----------

